# Hygetropin gh serum test



## Goldigger

I have some hygetropin.cn 100iu kits, yellow tops with the dna strand on. 10iu vials.

05:46 i pinned 10iu, Blood taken at 09:07

Test results to follow...


----------



## goonerton

Looking forward to see the results of this....Finally get to see some clinical evidence of whether all the hyge hype on here is warranted or not!


----------



## KRIS_B

I'd be keen to see how they compare to the gentropin aqx


----------



## Mark2021

How long does it take to get results?


----------



## Goldigger

Hopefully tomorrow..

Gotta say the gen-tropin felt stronger from taking 10iu...


----------



## Tassotti

Goldigger said:


> Hopefully tomorrow..
> 
> Gotta say the gen-tropin felt stronger from taking 10iu...


what were the gentropin results?


----------



## Hotdog147

Intrigued as they're what I've used earlier this year...


----------



## Goldigger

Tassotti said:


> what were the gentropin results?


10iu pinned at 05:45

ENDOCRINOLOGY

GROWTH HORMONE 34.7ug/L

Male up to 0.8 ug/L

Female up to 8 ug/L

Please note amended reference ranges. New units ug/L from 1.6.08. Mulitiply by 3 to give mU/L. Assayed by Immulite 2000 XPi NIBSC 98/574.

Time of sample 09:00 AM 27-07-2012


----------



## Goldigger

Test results are in..will upload doc when I'm home..

All I can say is WTF

ENDOCRINOLOGY

GROWTH HORMONE 65.2ug/L

Male up to 0.8 ug/L

Female up to 8 ug/L

Please note amended reference ranges. New units ug/L from 1.6.08. Mulitiply by 3 to give mU/L. Assayed by Immulite 2000 XPi NIBSC 98/574. Time of sample 0900AM


----------



## Hotdog147

Goldigger said:


> Test results are in..will upload doc when I'm home..
> 
> All I can say is WTF
> 
> ENDOCRINOLOGY
> 
> GROWTH HORMONE 65.2ug/L
> 
> Male up to 0.8 ug/L
> 
> Female up to 8 ug/L
> 
> Please note amended reference ranges. New units ug/L from 1.6.08. Mulitiply by 3 to give mU/L. Assayed by Immulite 2000 XPi NIBSC 98/574. Time of sample 0900AM


Pmsl! I've always said to people hygs are the ones to get!


----------



## Tassotti

So glad my fridge is full of hyge...Oh wait, this was Dr Lins right ? I have hygene


----------



## 3752

Goldigger said:


> Test results are in..will upload doc when I'm home..
> 
> All I can say is WTF
> 
> ENDOCRINOLOGY
> 
> GROWTH HORMONE 65.2ug/L
> 
> Male up to 0.8 ug/L
> 
> Female up to 8 ug/L
> 
> Please note amended reference ranges. New units ug/L from 1.6.08. Mulitiply by 3 to give mU/L. Assayed by Immulite 2000 XPi NIBSC 98/574. Time of sample 0900AM





goonerton said:


> Looking forward to see the results of this....Finally get to see some clinical evidence of whether all the hyge hype on here is warranted or not!


Guess it is warranted then...... 

Goldigger how did you find where to get the test done mate?


----------



## zak1990

wow double the gen-tropin


----------



## 3752

Tassotti said:


> So glad my fridge is full of hyge...Oh wait, this was Dr Lins right ? I have hygene


100iu hyge is only made by Dr Lin


----------



## Goldigger

Yes these are the .cn ones..

here's a few pics...



Also a screen shot of the test results..with my name edited of course..



Paul i got the details from Goonerton where to get the tests done..

It's a private clinic in NW10 london, they do virtually any blood test you could ask for..

I can pm you the details if you like?


----------



## 3752

Goldigger said:


> 10iu pinned at 05:45
> 
> ENDOCRINOLOGY
> 
> GROWTH HORMONE 34.7ug/L
> 
> Male up to 0.8 ug/L
> 
> Female up to 8 ug/L
> 
> Please note amended reference ranges. New units ug/L from 1.6.08. Mulitiply by 3 to give mU/L. Assayed by Immulite 2000 XPi NIBSC 98/574.
> 
> Time of sample 09:00 AM 27-07-2012





Goldigger said:


> Test results are in..will upload doc when I'm home..
> 
> All I can say is WTF
> 
> ENDOCRINOLOGY
> 
> GROWTH HORMONE 65.2ug/L
> 
> Male up to 0.8 ug/L
> 
> Female up to 8 ug/L
> 
> Please note amended reference ranges. New units ug/L from 1.6.08. Mulitiply by 3 to give mU/L. Assayed by Immulite 2000 XPi NIBSC 98/574. Time of sample 0900AM





Goldigger said:


> Yes these are the .cn ones..
> 
> here's a few pics...
> 
> View attachment 94494
> View attachment 94495
> View attachment 94496
> View attachment 94497
> View attachment 94498
> 
> 
> Also a screen shot of the test results..with my name edited of course..
> 
> View attachment 94499
> 
> 
> Paul i got the details from Goonerton where to get the tests done..
> 
> It's a private clinic in NW10 london, they do virtually any blood test you could ask for..
> 
> I can pm you the details if you like?


yes please mate i might be able to get it done when i am up working in Heathrow or London i would like to get my Peps done and compare them to the pharma Gh i am using was going to do the Hyge but i don't need to thanks to you


----------



## goonerton

That is [email protected] insane!

Well if the lab haven't made a mistake, they are likely double dosed. most serum tests for 10iu of pharma only come back around the 30s...

[email protected] now i wanna see another test just for clarification...lol as that reading is insane for 10iu


----------



## goonerton

Pscarb said:


> Guess it is warranted then......
> 
> Goldigger how did you find where to get the test done mate?


LOL thought you didn't believe in serum testing.

If you are consistent with your previous logic from your posts on my serum testing threads ,going on these serum tests alone you still shouldn't be able to differentiate between the kigs i tested and these hyges...

lmao, the word "fickle" springs to mind.


----------



## Goldigger

Pscarb said:


> yes please mate i might be able to get it done when i am up working in Heathrow or London i would like to get my Peps done and compare them to the pharma Gh i am using was going to do the Hyge but i don't need to thanks to you


Thanks to Goonerton to...he helped out to 

PM sent..


----------



## Tassotti

Goldigger, can you pm me the details as well please.

I might get the 200iu Hygene Hyge tested


----------



## Hotdog147

Tassotti said:


> Goldigger, can you pm me the details as well please.
> 
> I might get the 200iu Hygene Hyge tested


Please do! I'd love to see the results, I'll even pay half the test fee


----------



## Goldigger

Tassotti said:


> Goldigger, can you pm me the details as well please.
> 
> I might get the 200iu Hygene Hyge tested


PM sent...


----------



## Goldigger

Dont no if its coincidence, but today I've felt really pumped and muscles were hard..

Todays workout i smashed and the pump was immense..


----------



## J.Smith

golddigger...how long have you been on the hyge?

Do you personally feel they are stronger than other hgh you have ran before?


----------



## Tassotti

Are these tests in relation to some sort of baseline?

ie If my baseline was different to goldies, then the results won't mean much ??


----------



## Goldigger

Normal range is

Male up to 0.8 ug/L Female up to 8 ug/L

Obviously people's can be different.. but for all the tests I've seen for bunk gh, the results fell within the normal range.

Feel free to get a test done without any gh or peps to establish your baseline level. I'll be surprised if its higher then normal range.

£48 a test


----------



## Tassotti

Ah ok

so no difference then really.

Got pm . I'll check it out.

Be interesting to see how the two compare


----------



## 3752

goonerton said:


> LOL thought you didn't believe in serum testing.
> 
> If you are consistent with your previous logic from your posts on my serum testing threads ,going on these serum tests alone you still shouldn't be able to differentiate between the kigs i tested and these hyges...
> 
> lmao, the word "fickle" springs to mind.


oh no you called me fickle how will i cope.......so you have never altered your opinion then because your always right aren't you  my initial doubt to the serum test still stand and that is they tell you that you have injected GH but not how much, but lets look at your logic and how great you have been saying Rips are you had a test done and claimed it to be and i quote



> that is pretty [email protected] good tbh...so all the hype was right!


 yet they scored 27.7 after injecting 10iu's so it would seem that the hype around Rips was not all that after all  or the Hyge Goldigger injected was nearer 20iu as the results where over double  think i will stick with my hyge instead of those awesome Rips


----------



## goonerton

Just find it pretty funny, the amount of [email protected] you tried to give me, trying to rubbish my serum testing threads, even implying i had an agenda at one point! and now all of a sudden with no explanation, you suddenly believe in it and are going to get some serum tests done yourself!

jokes!

Yes i still think the 29.7 i scored for 10iu of rips shows that rips are very good value, that is still a very good score for 10iu UG GH.

So IMO the hype around rips is still deserved, they are still the non pharma brand with the most consistent serum results.

but if the lab did not make a mistake with GDs recent lab result , then yes i would say the hyge yellow tops contain far more gh than the rips, and i would say they are hugely overdosed, because serum tests i've seen on pharma for 10iu do not come close to 65 ug/l/.

believe it or not i am capable of objectivity and logical reasoning...unlike some!

but i would say i am surprised that a licensed lab(like you say hyge come from) would make such overdosed products, as GDs blood tests suggest.

Oh and be sure to find out your baseline before testing any products:whistling:


----------



## 3752

and i am the one who makes you laugh now if you actually read what i said my initial doubts are still valid no serum test indicates the iu amount injected you have said in other threads you can assume a figure but assumptions are not fact, the numbers are all over the place 27 as your rips indicated could mean 10iu but then they could mean 5iu you have no way of knowing that.....

i don't believe in the test as you do as the only way to test GH as it is flawed i am interested in seeing what pharma would come out as (1iu) then compare that to peptides so no i have not changed my mind i have changed my perspective on the test but as i said we all cannot be perfect like you....

by the way i don't say Hyge is licensed i think if you read back i said that the original Hyge (pinwheel top) is licensed by the Chinese govt and that i THINK Dr Lin's set up recently had been as he returned to making them after being closed down at the beginning of the year, you do tend to just read what you want to see don't you??

you mock baselines but all good studies you know studies you seem to be hung up on all the time have a set baseline to compare it is good practice 

from the serum test i have seen i would not say Rips are much hype they are average by the levels seen nothing bad but nothing special, and by the way it was not me that implied you had an agenda it was Hilly another member, if i thought you had an agenda i would just ban you i would not imply it........


----------



## Goldigger

I'll through a spanner in the works...Over on theironden.com there's a guy that tested RIPS, his serum test came back as 66.9ng/ml. And another guy on another site i cant mention got 47.8ng/l These are the only higest one I've seen like my result on hyge.cn

Tests should vary from person to person i would assume..

The question is if i was to do the same test again assuming the 10iu vials i have are all equal, would i get a simular result?


----------



## Tassotti

Do it


----------



## 3752

Goldigger said:


> I'll through a spanner in the works...Over on theironden.com there's a guy that tested RIPS, his serum test came back as 66.9ng/ml. And another guy on another site i cant mention got 47.8ng/l These are the only higest one I've seen like my result on hyge.cn
> 
> Tests should vary from person to person i would assume..
> 
> The question is if i was to do the same test again assuming the 10iu vials i have are all equal, would i get a simular result?


this is interesting and the reason i doubt the test other than an indicator there is GH in the vial, also why i want to do the test on just 1iu of pharma....but many things might influence the results....age, race, muscle mass, BF%, training regime, diet, supplements they may not but they cannot be counted out either....


----------



## Goldigger

Pscarb said:


> this is interesting and the reason i doubt the test other than an indicator there is GH in the vial, also why i want to do the test on just 1iu of pharma....but many things might influence the results....age, race, muscle mass, BF%, training regime, diet, supplements they may not but they cannot be counted out either....


I was just looking at this study http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0939641111000130, but it didnt mention how many people they did the GH serum tests on. I'm assuming its a number of people and they took average figures form all results..

They administered two amounts of GH 0.033mg per kg and 0.083mg per kg

0.033mg had a peak of 30ug/l in there chart

0.083mg had a peak of 70ug/l in there chart

Im 95kg around 15% bf

Doing some wild maths here,(I know you dont believe that this test is an indicator of how much GH has been injected) going on my serum result and the results in the above study...I would have to administered about 7.88mg of GH 

I highly doubt that hyge 10iu contain 7.8mg of GH lol

If they do, then people now whats value for the dosh

Paul with regards to things that might influence the results.. for me personally i did everything exactly the same, went to bed at the same time, got up the same time, same breakfast and food etc...

The only thing different was this serum test was 7mins later...

The other thing i didnt monitor was how much fluid i drank...which leads me on to my question.

If I was dehydrated to a degree more than my other test, would i have less total blood in my body? if i did then wouldn't that mean a higher concentration of GH per litre of blood?


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> I'll through a spanner in the works...Over on theironden.com there's a guy that tested RIPS, his serum test came back as 66.9ng/ml. And another guy on another site i cant mention got 47.8ng/l These are the only higest one I've seen like my result on hyge.cn
> 
> Tests should vary from person to person i would assume..
> 
> The question is if i was to do the same test again assuming the 10iu vials i have are all equal, would i get a simular result?


Well I said to you i doubted the reliability of the test of 66.9 for rips, the guy may have shot 2 vials, i don't question that you only took 1 vial because i believe you are genuine. but that 66.9 is far higher than probably 8-10 other riptropin results that have been posted on various boards, which have mainly been in around the 30s...

47.8 is an outlier compared to the other results but its within the realms of possibility for someone who maybe tests high. whereas i think 66/67 is just too high....

I'm sure you have seen a few tests results for pharma . have you ever seen a pharma result thats anywhere near your score of 67ug/l?

Who knows maybe the labs [email protected] up and put 2 doses in one vial with the hyge you tested and the other guys test on the rips...they are UG manufactured whatever anyone says.

The thing is there are no other tests around for the hyge yellow tops so its hard to go on one result, but there are plenty around for the rips and they are generally around the 30s. If a few more tests come for the yellow tops i'm sure we'll get a better picture of what the score is.


----------



## Conscript

It would be interesting to see the results for dr lins pin wheel 8iu hyges, but I can't be fvcked going to north london, that would cost me time and more money than the test itself!


----------



## Tassotti

Conscript said:


> It would be interesting to see the results for dr lins pin wheel 8iu hyges, but I can't be fvcked going to north london, that would cost me time and more money than the test itself!


There's a place in the docklands and one in Greenwich


----------



## 3752

Goldigger said:


> Doing some wild maths here,(I know you dont believe that this test is an indicator of how much GH has been injected) going on my serum result and the results in the above study...I would have to administered about 7.88mg of GH


 i only say this as to date until your post above no one has given me figures to calculate the serum levels to GH iu dose, i have asked for it....its ok saying this GH gives me this level but what is to say that level is not 2iu and you injected 10 or the other way round, i don't dismiss the test totally but it is flawed for this reason but you have now showed me the calculation so we should be able to see what iu was present compared to what is injected....



Goldigger said:


> Paul with regards to things that might influence the results.. for me personally i did everything exactly the same, went to bed at the same time, got up the same time, same breakfast and food etc...
> 
> The only thing different was this serum test was 7mins later...
> 
> The other thing i didnt monitor was how much fluid i drank...which leads me on to my question.
> 
> If I was dehydrated to a degree more than my other test, would i have less total blood in my body? if i did then wouldn't that mean a higher concentration of GH per litre of blood?


again mate i am just playing devils advocate all these things could influence the levels dehydration could be a valid one sleep is another valid one....

- - - Updated - - -



Conscript said:


> It would be interesting to see the results for dr lins pin wheel 8iu hyges, but I can't be fvcked going to north london, that would cost me time and more money than the test itself!


Dr Lin does not produce any Hyge with Pin wheel design on the top


----------



## Conscript

Well the ones I have are 8iu and have a wheel with 3 spokes which say hygene underneath on the bottom right hand side of the box, thought these were dr lins?


----------



## Tassotti

Conscript said:


> Well the ones I have are 8iu and have a wheel with 3 spokes which say hygene underneath on the bottom right hand side of the box, thought these were dr lins?


They are the original hygetropin made by hygene. Green tops right ?


----------



## Conscript

Tassotti said:


> They are the original hygetropin made by hygene. Green tops right ?


Ah OK, so dr lins are the others with the tribal shapes on? Had them last time!


----------



## Goldigger

Conscript said:


> Ah OK, so dr lins are the others with the tribal shapes on? Had them last time!


Dr lins are the ones i tested in this thread


----------



## Conscript

Yes mate green tops, no scratch off security panel, and no website reference on the box..........I trust my source so it doesn't really matter tbh, just be nice to know what standards these guys are at.



Tassotti said:


> They are the original hygetropin made by hygene. Green tops right ?


----------



## 3752

Conscript said:


> Yes mate green tops, no scratch off security panel, and no website reference on the box..........I trust my source so it doesn't really matter tbh, just be nice to know what standards these guys are at.


the main difference between the 2 is that the originals have a pin wheel on the lid the Dr Lin version have a DNA strand(tribal) on the lid


----------



## Goldigger

Pscarb said:


> the main difference between the 2 is that the originals have a pin wheel on the lid the Dr Lin version have a DNA strand(tribal) on the lid


Were the originals made by biohygene (a licensed lab) before Dr lin split? If so I'm assuming they are made in an unlicensedlab now..unless biohygene still make some but for back door sales?

That would appear to be how ansomone do it..


----------



## 3752

as far as i know the Pin Wheel version are made by Biohygene still how they get out i am not sure as i don't use them any more....


----------



## Goldigger

Pscarb said:


> as far as i know the Pin Wheel version are made by Biohygene still how they get out i am not sure as i don't use them any more....


Would that not put them on par with pharma grade? Or is Chinese pharma a different level to western pharma? Western being superior...


----------



## 3752

Goldigger said:


> Would that not put them on par with pharma grade? Or is Chinese pharma a different level to western pharma? Western being superior...


in my opinion it is not at the same level, i have used Ansomone which is most definitely a licensed lab and they are not as good as the western pharma i have used like Nutropin, Genotropin


----------



## Baywatch

There is no doubt that the tried and tested Chinese labs contain gh (rips, novo, thanks, elite & hyge) are the only ones i would use

But.. If you have ever used pharma you will know that there is a big difference

I would like to see purity tests on the chinese gh, i would bet that they are <90%, who knows what other fillers they include, dont get me wrong, they certainly contain gh, possible the stated amounts but god knows what else they have in them


----------



## Goldigger

Baywatch said:


> There is no doubt that the tried and tested Chinese labs contain gh (rips, novo, thanks, elite & hyge) are the only ones i would use
> 
> But.. If you have ever used pharma you will know that there is a big difference
> 
> I would like to see purity tests on the chinese gh, i would bet that they are <90%, who knows what other fillers they include, dont get me wrong, they certainly contain gh, possible the stated amounts but god knows what else they have in them


Here's some test results http://realsteel-muscles.nl/showthread.php/2823-Chinese-rhGH-analyses-on-purity-and-strength

The hyge tested were the .com.cn ones.. 0.9% related proteins..so according to that test 99.1% pure and 13iu in a 10iu vial.


----------



## Tassotti

Goldigger said:


> Here's some test results http://realsteel-muscles.nl/showthread.php/2823-Chinese-rhGH-analyses-on-purity-and-strength
> 
> The hyge tested were the .com.cn ones.. 0.9% related proteins..so according to that test 99.1% pure and 13iu in a 10iu vial.


Hmmmmm. 13iu in a 10iu vial

Reading down, "Mike" is selling these brown tops....

Call me sceptical

I smell sardines

Six For Five Pound One Pound Fish


----------



## 3752

Tassotti said:


> Hmmmmm. 13iu in a 10iu vial
> 
> Reading down, "Mike" is selling these brown tops....
> 
> Call me sceptical
> 
> I smell sardines
> 
> Six For Five Pound One Pound Fish


interesting as both Hyge types don't come in a brown top and like you say a bit suspect....


----------



## Goldigger

Never noticed the part about Mike...(not sure who he is)

I read these results a while back and haven't read the last few posts..until now.

That's the problem with forums, we can't be sure if there isn't an agenda behind some info..


----------



## gooner fc

Pscarb said:


> as far as i know the Pin Wheel version are made by Biohygene still how they get out i am not sure as i don't use them any more....


.com.cn sell pin wheels, i've got 2 boxes from them done one seems good.


----------



## goonerton

The bit i find hard to believe is not the 13iu a vial but the 99.1% purity.

they had a series of mass spec hplc tests done on a few products on PM, and pharma sandoz omnitrope only came back at 97% pure.

rips came back at 86% pure and elis 77%.

I know a few people are sceptical of those tests as were arranged by a board for their own sponsors products so obviously a vested interest, but the tests really didn't make the sponsors exactly look great.

Out of 5 separate sponsor's products they tested(not all GH) 3 of them came back from the lab as completely bunk containing no active ingredient whatsoever. And even the 86% and 77% purity is not exactly a glowing result...

And there is full scans of certificates of analysis for all the tests posted there, and they don't look like something some kid has knocked up on his pc, and if they were going to fake tests you would have thought they would have tried to make their sponsor's look a bit better...

I very much doubt any UG GH is anywhere near 99% purity.


----------



## KRIS_B

Seems like the gentropin aqx is up there among the best then at the minuite!


----------



## Donnie Brasco

.cn are the no.1 hygetropin and have been the winner for me since I have used from the start, never doubted these, bit of a shortage on the 100iu but got had the 200iu last week arrive.


----------



## zak1990

i like the gen-tropin kris b but will be on the hyge soon so will be able to compare


----------



## thoon

Pscarb said:


> interesting as both Hyge types don't come in a brown top and like you say a bit suspect....


From personal experience Brown tops strength has improved a lot of late

But still not comparable to the original 200iu ones


----------



## musclemen2012

Why I have search on google.com ,find that all hygetropin are 200iu/kit.

and it's green top.


----------



## Foggy999

Hi guys Im new to this forum. Iv got a batch of hyge yellow tops batch number 20120304. Sure there the same as yours golddigger. I'm going to get them tested at the clinic you went to. Going to ring up 2moz to book in. What test exactly is it that I ask for and also i understand I pin 3 hours before is that sub q or IM? Iv only got slin pins.


----------



## Goldigger

Yeah that's the same batch..

You don't need to call up and book..you can just turn up and they do it straight away, providing there isn't a queue..

I turn up for just before 9 when they open.

Ask for a growth hormone serum test..

If they ask, you have fasted and rested for 30mins...

Between 3-3.5 hours is the timescale for the test..

Both my tests were 3hrs 15mins and 3hours 20mins..

Pin IM in the shoulder.. slin pin is fine just stick it all the way in..

I personally reconstituted a 10iu vial with .5ml of bac water..


----------



## Foggy999

Ok mate cheers.

Going to try get down tomorrow or Wednesday. Quite a drive from me as I live in Manchester. I defo know the stuff is legit anyway because iv never felt so good in my life. Feel like a new man and I'm only 200iu in. Can't believe my energy levels and improved mood. And also sleeping like a baby. Only thing is noticed my nipples been itching recently and a tiny lump is behind 1. So seems like the start of gyno thats the only thing making me question the stuff because with hgh this isn't possible isit and I have never been on gear. It's very strange.


----------



## zak1990

I think it Can be possible with gh but someone else will give u à better answer


----------



## thehazzle

Can someone please PM me the clinic details. Thanks


----------



## jdee1234

hey how is the hyges working for you now bro? i have some yellow tribal tops hygetropin.cn on way i guess they check out on the site to. would like any feedback thanks


----------



## jay0008

Hi,

Golddigger can you pm me the details of the clinic please? Or anyone that has that information?

I have several different brands of HGH in my fridge. I'll test them and post pics of the results as well as the HGH tested.

Cheers


----------



## jdee1234

Hey bro how is the hygetropin.cn working for you? I have the same batch number same kits tribal biotech top not feeling much hand sides or cramp in jaw after two weeks or so if you have any feedback let me know thanks bro just want to reassure myself this is real hgh


----------



## Goldigger

jdee1234 said:


> Hey bro how is the hygetropin.cn working for you? I have the same batch number same kits tribal biotech top not feeling much hand sides or cramp in jaw after two weeks or so if you have any feedback let me know thanks bro just want to reassure myself this is real hgh


If your post is directed at me, I cannot reassure you that your hyge is real..

Did the codes check out on the .cn site?

Get a gh serum test to confirm its gh..


----------



## jdee1234

Yea bro only reason I directed it towards you is because I knew you had experience with these. Yes they did verify as true serial number and they are the exact same batch as yours that tested in the 60s. Just seeing if your experiencing any good sides from these and if there gtg. Any help is well appreciated bro very new to these hygetropin.cn and I got them

From a well respected uk source


----------



## jdee1234

The test to bro I had plans to get one done but I will not be able to until i am done with work in a few months because it is about 2 hours just to get there


----------



## jp125

I have just got 2 100iu kits of these exact same ones with yellow tops but the batch number and date is burnt on. Apart from that these are identical.

I have so far dome 2x 3iu injections.

Should I feel any different or is it too early to tell.

All I have noticed so far is I have a slight full body itch.

My cycle this time is

400 tren pw

500 test e pw

and once I build it up ill be doing 5iu of hygetropin somatropin pd


----------



## jp125

Sorry for being a total noob but what does this result mean?

is the 0.8 the usual amount of GH expected to be found in someone and the top result of 62 is the level found in you?


----------



## Imaltsev333

So is .cn g2g?


----------



## manniefresh91

Goldigger said:


> Yeah that's the same batch..
> 
> You don't need to call up and book..you can just turn up and they do it straight away, providing there isn't a queue..
> 
> I turn up for just before 9 when they open.
> 
> Ask for a growth hormone serum test..
> 
> If they ask, you have fasted and rested for 30mins...
> 
> Between 3-3.5 hours is the timescale for the test..
> 
> Both my tests were 3hrs 15mins and 3hours 20mins..
> 
> Pin IM in the shoulder.. slin pin is fine just stick it all the way in..
> 
> I personally reconstituted a 10iu vial with .5ml of bac water..


Hey, since goonerton is banned, is there any way you can provide the details for this service? I don't want to spend £100+ on a GH test when it can be done for approx £50.

I haven't got PM privileges so please can you try leave an visitor message (or perhaps even a rep) if possible. Would really appreciate the help here, cheers.

EDIT: if anyone else knows this clinic's details, please can you clue me in. Really need this, I've got a kit purchased online that I would like to test.

EDIT2: nvm, I found a place in E. London that does it dead cheap.


----------



## Dead lee

manniefresh91 said:


> Hey, since goonerton is banned, is there any way you can provide the details for this service? I don't want to spend £100+ on a GH test when it can be done for approx £50.
> 
> I haven't got PM privileges so please can you try leave an visitor message (or perhaps even a rep) if possible. Would really appreciate the help here, cheers.
> 
> EDIT: if anyone else knows this clinic's details, please can you clue me in. Really need this, I've got a kit purchased online that I would like to test.
> 
> EDIT2: nvm, I found a place in E. London that does it dead cheap.


So what are you planning on testing?

Feel free to come back with your results as most don't..


----------



## Gaz Bounds

I am so glad ive seen this, so paranoid about my GH, started it to day, Bought 3 boxes same as this. I am new to this but what does the test review state if you dont mind me asking? obviously GH levels but dont really understand the satistics on their


----------



## asteroid

Goldigger said:


> It's a private clinic in NW10 london, they do virtually any blood test you could ask for..


Could you share, how much they charged for the HGH serum blood test?


----------



## sitries

can someone PM me a lab to get Gh serum tests in London please. iv got a few different types I want to test and will happily post up the results


----------



## asteroid

sitries said:


> can someone PM me a lab to get Gh serum tests in London please. iv got a few different types I want to test and will happily post up the results


If you look up the thread, you will see test results posted and there is an address of the lab in London. I have not used it personally yet, but that's a direction anyway. When I visited their website, I could not find a GH serum test on the list of the tests, but nonetheless worth trying to reach out to them. I send an email to them. Once I get a reply I will post more news here. Hope this helps...


----------



## sitries

nice one mate


----------



## asteroid

In case if anyone is interested in more details. I got in touch with them - the lab. This lab charges £52 for HGH serum test and it's normally ready in 48 hrs. 6 hrs fasting and 30 min resting before test. Sounds good. Once I do my test, I will share.


----------



## Dead lee

asteroid said:


> In case if anyone is interested in more details. I got in touch with them - the lab. This lab charges £52 for HGH serum test and it's normally ready in 48 hrs. 6 hrs fasting and 30 min resting before test. Sounds good. Once I do my test, I will share.


What are you testing?


----------



## asteroid

Dead lee said:


> What are you testing?


I will be testing Hygetropin™ HGH 25 Vials 8IU - 200IU kit from hygetropin.cn


----------



## Dead lee

asteroid said:


> I will be testing Hygetropin™ HGH 25 Vials 8IU - 200IU kit from hygetropin.cn


Cn have they got the round sticker in the corner?


----------



## asteroid

Dead lee said:


> Cn have they got the round sticker in the corner?


Yes it has an anti-counterfeit sticker. Sorry I did not quite get what exactly you wanted about it.


----------



## Dead lee

These then.. let us know the results if you would


----------



## Old n fat

Great thread this !!

Very useful .

I know this test is based on 100iu yellow tops back last year , just wondering if anyone did the same test or has real results for blue tops 200iu kits ?

If I ever do get my hands on some , I would be tempted to get bloods done for confirmation .

Well done to those that are getting testing done , it's gotta be the best way to change the sale of counterfeited peds.


----------



## asteroid

I will most probably do the test in the second week of March. Once I get the results, I will post here both the photo of the kit and the test results. I too think, this is the only way to find out if the product is genuine. Bear in mind, that most labs that I have come across on line do it for over a hundred of GBP per test, which IMO is unjustifiable and cost prohibitive to consider. Will keep you posted...


----------



## asteroid

asteroid said:


> I will most probably do the test in the second week of March. Once I get the results, I will post here both the photo of the kit and the test results. I too think, this is the only way to find out if the product is genuine. Bear in mind, that most labs that I have come across on line do it for over a hundred of GBP per test, which IMO is unjustifiable and cost prohibitive to consider. Will keep you posted...


As promised. Here I am with the test results. Just got it done yesterday.

Injected: 10iu @07:15am

Test done: @10:30am

ENDOCRINOLOGY

GROWTH HORMONE 36.3ug/L

Test results are also attached.


----------



## asteroid

asteroid said:


> Could you share, how much they charged for the HGH serum blood test?


Done my test yesterday. They charged me fifty two quid. Test was done in full confidentiality and no need for any referral.


----------



## asteroid

asteroid said:


> I will most probably do the test in the second week of March. Once I get the results, I will post here both the photo of the kit and the test results. I too think, this is the only way to find out if the product is genuine. Bear in mind, that most labs that I have come across on line do it for over a hundred of GBP per test, which IMO is unjustifiable and cost prohibitive to consider. Will keep you posted...


I got the blood test done yesterday. Here are the results.

Injected: 10iu @07:15am

Blood drawn: @10:30am

ENDOCRINOLOGY

GROWTH HORMONE 36.3ug/L

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/asteroid-albums-hygetropin-cn-picture147722-gh-blood-test-20140323.html


----------



## Dead lee

asteroid said:


> I got the blood test done yesterday. Here are the results.
> 
> Injected: 10iu @07:15am
> 
> Blood drawn: @10:30am
> 
> ENDOCRINOLOGY
> 
> GROWTH HORMONE 36.3ug/L
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/asteroid-albums-hygetropin-cn-picture147722-gh-blood-test-20140323.html


That's a good result, not one that can be compared to the others but a good result and it contains HGH

Thanks for the feedback.. those pictures hurt my eyes lol


----------



## asteroid

Dead lee said:


> That's a good result, not one that can be compared to the others but a good result and it contains HGH


Many thanks for the feedback. May I ask, in what way do you think the results are not comparable with the others'?


----------



## Dead lee

asteroid said:


> Many thanks for the feedback. May I ask, in what way do you think the results are not comparable with the others'?


I take it you used the same lab.. but your a different person and different people will score different results even with the same GH.

Different labs will vary in results as well, if you were to test more brands using the same lab and protocol then we could use the results to compare.


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave

As dead lee says, it would be interesting to see the results of different brands from the same person using the same lab. Would you test a 8iu vial of HYGENE hygetropin if someone was to send you one?


----------



## asteroid

Bob & Weave said:


> As dead lee says, it would be interesting to see the results of different brands from the same person using the same lab. Would you test a 8iu vial of HYGENE hygetropin if someone was to send you one?


Hmm. Interesting offer. But a completely different perspective. I feel very tempted in the name of the progress and the bodybuilding science. But perhaps will have to politely decline at the moment. Also seems complicated to achieve without revealing the identity. I hope you will understand...


----------



## sauliuhas

asteroid said:


> I got the blood test done yesterday. Here are the results.
> 
> Injected: 10iu @07:15am
> 
> Blood drawn: @10:30am
> 
> ENDOCRINOLOGY
> 
> GROWTH HORMONE 36.3ug/L
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/asteroid-albums-hygetropin-cn-picture147722-gh-blood-test-20140323.html


was that the hyge with the round sticker?

want to get my hands on 200iu kit


----------



## asteroid

sauliuhas said:


> was that the hyge with the round sticker?
> 
> want to get my hands on 200iu kit


See the kit here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/asteroid-albums-hygetropin-cn.html


----------



## Dead lee

asteroid said:


> See the kit here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/asteroid-albums-hygetropin-cn.html


How long and what dose were you running before the igf 1 tests mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang

off topic slightly but be aware theses loads of fake yellow top 100s doing the rounds. Extremely cheap to buy in bulk and coming with no security stickers. Theres kits have been duff for years now, zero gh inside them. Eastern European fakes!


----------



## 3752

Clubber Lang said:


> off topic slightly but be aware theses loads of fake yellow top 100s doing the rounds. Extremely cheap to buy in bulk and coming with no security stickers. Theres kits have been duff for years now, zero gh inside them. Eastern European fakes!


very true buddy


----------



## asteroid

Dead lee said:


> How long and what dose were you running before the igf 1 tests mate?


I have been on 4iU ed for 8 weeks. Prior to that I have been on 2iU ed for 12 weeks.


----------



## Dead lee

asteroid said:


> I have been on 4iU ed for 8 weeks. Prior to that I have been on 2iU ed for 12 weeks.


The GH serum is high from what iv seen is defiantly not possible with peptides

I'm guessing you've not been on long enough at 8 weeks and 4iu for your igf - 1 to be elevated enough yet and another test futher on would be interesting

Have you got plans to keep using the same brand or are you switching ?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Pscarb said:


> very true buddy


a mate just got stung with some yesterday, yups. Told him to ask about such things, but got sucked in. Bet he didnt sleep much last night ha.


----------



## asteroid

Dead lee said:


> Have you got plans to keep using the same brand or are you switching?


Yes, I have the same brand kit on order at the moment. So will continue with the same brand for now, while saving for a pharma grade stuff next. I would be interested to see results from the pharma grade hgh.


----------



## Dead lee

asteroid said:


> Yes, I have the same brand kit on order at the moment. So will continue with the same brand for now, while saving for a pharma grade stuff next. I would be interested to see results from the pharma grade hgh.


Yeah would be interesting, I wouldn't mind seeing my igf levels iv been on a high dose for the last 8 weeks and 8iu eod before that but there's nowhere around here to test it

I'm going on to peptides now and give my body a break for a few months


----------



## Roid-Rage

Apologies for the thread revival but just wondered if anything has changed with the .cn since these tests were carried out my supplier can get 25 x 8 iu kits with bluey green lids (I am a bit colour blind) dna / tribal design and security stickers that will verify on .cn website am just wondering if these will be same ones you guys tested earlier this year. Reason I ask is went on there (for first time) and seems like a very simple website someone could knock up in a few hours and even has a preferred distributor listed on there with a proper suspect name just wondered if anyone who knows what the site looked like when this good stuff was about could pop on there for me and tell me if looks the same now or if anyone knows of any changes to the ever changing gh world regarding these hyges or if they are still g2g.


----------



## chris0

Yeah I'm wondering the same thing buddy, I started a new thread on these yesterday, not really getting great answers....mine are .cn and check out ok on the site but am just so confused what's real what's fake etc, wish I hadn't brought them now lol


----------



## chris0

What decent immediate side effects should I look for/notice when starting the Hygetropin, was guna start on 2ius as never done it before (if any)


----------



## Jayyyy

2iu ? What a waist of time money and gh , might as wel flush it in the toilet you get same results


----------



## chris0

your opinion isn't worth any value to me after your sh***y attitude in the way of speaking to me after me simply asking you 2 questions after you asked if I want to buy any GH! So keep your opinions away from any of my post please, you have clearly

Only joined this site to try and persuade people into buying GH off you. And anyway that's the actual point of this site to get advice so if someone thinks 2iu isn't enough they would state it and give me a better opinion


----------



## Roid-Rage

chris0 said:


> What decent immediate side effects should I look for/notice when starting the Hygetropin, was guna start on 2ius as never done it before (if any)


Run 4ius a day and then 3 or 4 weeks later you should have noticed better sleep, more energy, strength gains and recovery in workouts, leaning out a little, fullness of muscles, maybe some water retention or cramps etc. if you get these sides but some people don't. It feels a lot more than supplements but a lot less than aas so don't expect like a 500mg of test feeling or you will be disappointed.


----------



## chris0

Roid-Rage said:


> Run 4ius a day and then 3 or 4 weeks later you should have noticed better sleep, more energy, strength gains and recovery in workouts, leaning out a little, fullness of muscles, maybe some water retention or cramps etc. if you get these sides but some people don't. It feels a lot more than supplements but a lot less than aas so don't expect like a 500mg of test feeling or you will be disappointed.


 Cool thanks mate appreciate the response, so just start on 4 IU's and stay on that for a fair while? Sounds good to me I hope I get the side effects to be fair lol, let's you know it's working at least. Thanks man


----------



## Roid-Rage

chris0 said:


> Cool thanks mate appreciate the response, so just start on 4 IU's and stay on that for a fair while? Sounds good to me I hope I get the side effects to be fair lol, let's you know it's working at least. Thanks man


Its the results you want mate  no problem ye just stick with 4iu a day and if you have 100ius you should notice something by the end of the box just remember to order some more before you run out so you can carry on to get further results rather than have to start all over again


----------



## guilhermearmand

hey, what do you think about my hygetropin? real or fake???


----------



## Roid-Rage

guilhermearmand said:


> hey, what do you think about my hygetropin? real or fake???
> View attachment 170372
> View attachment 170373
> View attachment 170374
> View attachment 170375
> View attachment 170376


real if the codes check out on the website printed


----------



## asteroid

I just restarted on hygetropin having purchased it just a few weeks ago. Previously, I have seen good results. Nothing magically huge, but consistent results. Will make further posts about my experience in about a month.


----------



## asteroid

chris0 said:


> What decent immediate side effects should I look for/notice when starting the Hygetropin, was guna start on 2ius as never done it before (if any)


Better be safe than sorry!  I also initially starter from 2iU ed. But after about a month, increased to 4iU and noticed better results.


----------



## Goose

guilhermearmand said:


> hey, what do you think about my hygetropin? real or fake???
> View attachment 170372
> View attachment 170373
> View attachment 170374
> View attachment 170375
> View attachment 170376


These are counterfeit but are good copies


----------



## eib100

hello. is anyone able to put details up on london test lab? i cant see it

thanks


----------



## asteroid

Check this out. Or see my profile and look for published pictures.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/asteroid/albums/hygetropin-cn/148155-igf-1-blood-test-34-nmol-34-nmol-7-65-260-ng-ml/


----------



## eib100

Thanks


----------



## cboozer

the codes checking out mean nothing guys. i can get hygies boxes and nice printed labels and match them is what alot of the chinesse are doing. the real ones from DR LIN are the CN.COM ones i heard there 30 percent stronger either way pinwheel tribal sign that no way to tell. Get a HGH serum test bro easy labcorb is the best i dont live in the UK so i dont know what labs you got there but the 60 plus reading is way off no HGH will test that high no way. the prizer genos are only testing mid to high 30s and the best on the market. Its not 2008 anymore where generics were the best i remember jins kigs thanks novas hygies rips my least favorite cause they found it proven the rips tested good but always held a good 5lbs of water weight. I did hundreds on serum test and igf tests and the highest i scored was 38.2 with the thankstropins and second i scored 37.4 with the genos. hygies i always got the brown tops now i see these yellow tops i scored a 32.8 with the browns in 2013 when i had some left i ran the greenish 8iu tops to and scored a 24.6 this was the same year so 10 iu is 3.333mg hgh so if i serum test 10ius green top hygies then pinwheeled ones all i would have scored a around a 31 ish which is good as each 2 ius has 6.2ng hgh so 10ius would have been 32 exactly. And i do the same method everytime labcorp opens at 7am i pin at 4 am 10iu im i live only 5 miles to my closest labcorp which has the most trusted results for AAS and HGH panels 98 percent accurate. i get there right when they open out of the 100 plus time did only one person come in and i waited 10 minutes no bigger. i like to take my test 3 hours 10 mins of so after im injection i did 3.5 and no difference i had a buddy test the thegreytop.com hgh im running at waited 4 hours 10 mins and scored 17.2 lower score i saw on the thegreytops he retested and scored a 29.1 3 hours 10 minutes after injection. so i always test 3 hours after to 3 and a half once you get close to 4 hours in when the hgh start to degrade so anything from 3-3 hours 40 mins should be fine i play it safe and always do 10 to 20 minutes after 3 hours. But last hygies i tested for a fake hygie source were yellow tops scored a 12.7 terrible i got 100iu for free but if its not at least close to 20 its not worth running. Any hgh that test over 20 is good hgh for say then the real test is wait 6 weeks and get and igf test best way to tell if you got good hgh. Im been using exclusively the greytops and i scored 26,5 at 10iu for price and consistancy these test time and time again mid 20s to low 30s i saw one score that was 36.5 and hes experienced with hgh just a excellent responder everyone will test different but you get 100 people if its quality Real somatropin it will be within 10 ng. I have a source claiming they have real hygies but the yellow tops scare me cause the fakes are so fu**ing good that u really gotta know alot about the new hygies to tell and everyone thought cn was the geniune site they produce it but DR LIN has his own and the site is cn.com and from reading his test consistancy 25-30 percent higher then the cn. Back in the day it was all cn and good hygies should test at least high 20 most scores i saw were low to mid 30s i miss the brown tops. Someone is makeing a killing selling these black tops all im gonna say is goes by 2 lettters power and all are test in the teens highest score he was pround of was 18,1 most are testing 13-16. Imo your gonna pay 200 plus euros a kit id try thegreytops only 3 sources carry them but i got igf score of 507 on 9 ius which is very impressive for these and there not just reg grey tops the from thegreytop.com you get labels and all if you want and prices are 80 euros at least cheaper then hygies. sad but unless you got inside sources over in hygene you really dont know if your getting generic hgh or decent quality. IMO 250usd is to much for a risk. Anyone have more info lettme know but i know dudes that can hygies still test high 20 low 30 and all are from cn.com thats dr lins hygies the cn are still hygies just got all potent. I never bother checking my codes get a serum test then u know what you have a code means nothing anymore with all the couterfeiting. Only codes i check are on my alpha pharma bottles and always come back legit best ugl out actually after seeing there testing there test e is really 268mg/ml trenarapid 98 percent pure primo 97 percent pure i thought it was as good as bayer primo and i paid 700 euros for 80 amps rimobolan the only real bayer in turkey with primo is 12-14euros an amp or around 14-15usd some do bulk but still want 12 usd an amp.


----------



## Chelsea

For those that are wondering, the ones below are be originals, notice they they quote just "Hygene" on the box have a scratch off security sticker and have green tops.

I've been using them for the last 6-8 months and they are bang on:


----------



## ironmaneye

What's the cost of the test


----------



## BennyHill

This Forum is great, it has already saved me from buying several fakes. Was going to get Jinutropin but found out the real stuff is generally only shipped from China, then opted Genotropin but the product I looked at was in Vials which this forum mentions only comes in Cartridge or Pen form. Now the Hyge, Would I be right in thinking Dr Lin (the distributer of the super high Hyge score) is no longer distributing from .CN.COM but the .CN (also tested in the thread) is still authentic Hyge?

This does seem like a minefield market and I don't have any gym sources so internet and dark markets are my only option.


----------



## eib100

.cn website is real I believe


----------



## Filip

Has anyone experience with delivery from .cn to europe?


----------

